# Audi TTS Triple Resonator Delete



## murraylp2 (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi all 

Currently have a Audi TTS Mk3 (pre GPF), however finding it very quiet. Was wondering if anyone on the forum may have deleted all 3 resonators, or resonators 2 and 3 (in the attached picture), and would be able to provide any insight. Seems common to remove no3, the furthest back, however looking for a greater increase in volume. Just worried with regards to drone, as mine is a manual, and so regularly cruises at 2250-2750rpm.

Any adivce is much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not removed the resonator you are talking about, but can tell you that with a Milltek downpipe with hi-flow kat, valves blocked always open trough VCDS and OEM cat-back, I am already at the limit of (my) noise tolerance level


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

Number 1 is a secondary cat, 2 and 3 are resonators. I'm on catless DP rn and sometimes its too loud for my liking so image getting the resonators deleted. I guess try it out?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I think there is no secondary cat, in my opinion 1 and 3 are resonators, 2 is a silencer


----------



## murraylp2 (Jul 20, 2021)

Yea I've seen a fair amount of uncertainty regarding whether there is a secondary cat, and which box on the mid pipe is which. Unfortunately, also not sure.

I was told "The fact that VW have added in an extra two would suggest that there are resonance issues with that bodyshell variant so I'm not sure how much it will drone. If it was a Golf-R then you wouldn't have much of an issue but the TTS shell will most likely have a different resonance frequency so can't really be compared".

Seems like a very fair comment however guess you don't know until you give it a go! Hoping to get it done in the next few days, if so, I will update the post so anyone in the future considering it has a better idea!


----------



## murraylp2 (Jul 20, 2021)

Have now had the 2nd and 3rd resonator / box in the midpipe removed. Am pleasantly surprised to report there is no drone. The increase in exhaust volume is definitely noticeable but nothing too drastic. Quieter than a muffler delete or non-resonated cat-back on my previous cars, but enough to have a far more pronounced sound above 4k rpm in 1st-3rd gear (beyond that wind/road noise takes over)


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

Did you go for the 034 motorsport part to delete the resonator?


----------

